# Systemzeit vom Webserver???



## MarioNetz (7. Apr 2004)

Tachschen,
Ich kenne mich mit Java leider noch nicht so aus, also wird dies wohl nicht mein letzter Beitrag....
Zum Thema:
Ich habe ein JavaApplet und möchte nun in meine Klasse die Systemzeit des webservers in eine Variable kriegen. Wie geht das? Wenns nicht geht .... Wie bekomme Ich eine Variable aus einem PHPscript in das Applet?

Gruß
MarioNetz


----------



## Thanni (8. Apr 2004)

MarioNetz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tachschen,
> Ich kenne mich mit Java leider noch nicht so aus, also wird dies wohl nicht mein letzter Beitrag....
> Zum Thema:
> Ich habe ein JavaApplet und möchte nun in meine Klasse die Systemzeit des webservers in eine Variable kriegen. Wie geht das? Wenns nicht geht .... Wie bekomme Ich eine Variable aus einem PHPscript in das Applet?
> ...



hi mario 
wie, und ob das mit java geht weiss ich nicht


also mit php geht das denke ich, wenn du die seite lädst, einmalig den wert zu übergeben
eine dynamische zahl bekommste glaube nur hin wenn du ständig aktualisierst

aber dann müsste es so gehen

php zeugs:

$zeit= ....;
?>html zeugs
    <applet ....> 
              <param name="abc" value="<? $zeit ?>" >
    </applet>'
<? weiter mit php

kenne mich mit php ned mehr so aus aber du musst ja wissen wie das mit php und html funktioniert 
also mit param übergiebt man werte an das applet

im code vom javaapplet
machst du dann:

```
String zeit;
zeit=getParameter("abc");
```
musst dann den string nur noch umwandeln jenachdem wie du den weiterverarbeiten willst 
aber das  wurde hier im forum schon oft besprochen


gruß thanni


----------



## Guest (8. Apr 2004)

Danke Schön


Ich probiers aus


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Apr 2004)

Oder du nimmst:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/System.html#currentTimeMillis()


----------



## Thanni (8. Apr 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder du nimmst:
> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/System.html#currentTimeMillis()



das bezieht sich doch nur auf den client-pc also da wo das applet läuft

er will aber die zeit vom server wissen ... vielleicht ist die anders.


gruß thanni


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Apr 2004)

Thanni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> stevg hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt. Mein Fehler.


----------



## Guest (8. Apr 2004)

Genau ... :lol:  
 Ich brauche die Zeit schon vom Webserver. 

Gruß
MarioNetzt


----------



## MarioNetz (8. Apr 2004)

Jawohl das in Kombination mit php hat funktioniert


Gruß
MarioNetz


----------

